

IPage deleted all my content, settings, emails, data - EVERYTHING - manasnutcase

iPage.com is the worst web hosting service.
I had an account with them where I hosted all my a lot of stuff - my blogs, websites of my company and my friends' companies - mostly wordpress sites.
Their renewal date was 20th March 2013. However, on 19th March, they arbitrarily DELETED ALL MY STUFF - WEBSITES, DATABASES, EMAILS, DOMAIN SETTINGS - EVERYTHING.
Since then I have been struggling with them - trying to get my account restored.
Their service guy told me if I buy a new account, everything will be restored. So I bought a new account.
Then they said that it will cost additional 75$ to restore my stuff. I got that waived after fighting with them.
Now almost 2 days have passed. My settings have not been restored. A lot of our emails are bouncing - sites are inaccessible. :(
iPage is the absolutely WORST web hosting service - My advice to everyone is - DO NOT USE IT.
======
traxtech
Other advice: automate backups, and manually check backups.

